# "The Plains"- 15 Gallon CRS Setup



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey all, just wanted to share the start up of my new CRS tank. Ive got grades from S to SS along with a few Painted Fire Reds in which most are sourced from Frank's and other private hobbyists. I intend to breed the CRS as I already have a few berried females so im crossing my fingers.

I am still new to keeping CRS but so far everything is going smooth as the resources on GTAA are very helpful. Special credit needs to be given to Crystal Meth Shrimp as his guides were very informative and influential to my beginnings as a CRS keeper.

Now onto the setup...

The setup is about a month and a half old. The moss on the "tree" looks undergrown since it is newly tied Flame Moss in replacement of Java Moss. On the "tree", Christmas Moss is stuffed into the cracks and crannys of the wood in hopes of creating a bushy focal point. All the little rocks are tied with Java Moss with a sloped elevation towards the back right corner. Ive got a big river rock on the hill lined with Blyxa Japonica, and the entire floor is planted with Dwarf hair grass. 
My goal was to create a clean and sleek tank that incorporates the maximization of floor space yet still has a sense of a planted tank. However by the end of the day, this is a shrimp tank with plants in it and the placement of wood/rock, as well as the use of these plants/moss are all geared towards the shrimp.

Specifications are as followed:
15 Gallon Tank
Filter: Rena Filstar XP2 (Spray bar is a must for me since it disperses water flow and creates surface agitation)
Temperture at 23 Celsius (No heater or chiller, just a fan when room gets warm)
Water: Scarborough Tap Water (No water changes, just top offs with Brita)
Substrate: ADA New Amazonia
Co2: None
PH: 6.4
GH: 5
KH: 1
Food: Mostly "Borneo Wild Ebi Raisu 3 (Spinach) " & supplemented with Omega One Veggie Rounds 


Will be updating this journal more as moss grows, and shrimp develop.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm glad it helped, but be careful with the brita, it comes out at a low ph but after a day o so it will jump up to the 7's.. I would know 

I also recommand getting. 
-double sponge filter with an air pump ( they are great for a) providing surface area for bacteria for your shrimps to eat esp shrimplets and b) oxygen I've discovered is a key element to the health of crs)
-some indian almond leaves (AI had them)
-feeding organic baby spinach (fresh food is always a better choice then store bought dried food)
-and a product with beta glucan. (It will prevent infections and daily deaths so many of us have had the pleasure of experiencing)

I really like this setup, clean and efficent. Leave your lights on for a few days to grow a thick layer of algae on the 3 planes of the glass.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I will look into those things. Have you had any experience with injecting Co2 for the plants and to maintain a consistent PH level?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Well the most recent buzz from asia is that co2 is benifical for the good bacteria's growth. But it needs to be used at minimal levels and you need an air pump for o2 injection.

Both should be kept on 24/7 to avoid ph swings.

In my oppinion the risks out weight the benifits. Co2 can cause ph swings eaily and unless your very well experienced I suggest you pratice it on a tank for fish first then try it on shrimps. But you need the air pump regardless.


----------



## andy335touring (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice looking tank, i love the moss tree effect 

Congrats on the berried females after only 1 1/2 months !


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

YourNoob said:


> Thanks a lot. I will look into those things. Have you had any experience with injecting Co2 for the plants and to maintain a consistent PH level?


You just need a pressurised system with a Solenoid, and a PH Controller.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice looking driftwood and I want it!


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. 
I may be changing the filter soon to something less strong possibly to an eheim 2211 or 2213. 
At first, I thought running a filter like an XP2(rated for 75 gals) would be very good for livestock that are sensitive to nitrates but cleaning the filter last night made me think otherwise.

I shut off the filter and took the whole canister to the tub where my aquarium water is, and i came back to the tank while cleaning it and saw something i have never seen before.... the shrimp were insanely active, and swimming everywhere, foraging everywhere. Which ended up making me think that the water flow/current in my tank is too strong for these guys. 
After cleaning the filter and replugging everything, alot of them went back to hanging up under the "tree" and they slowly resumed foraging to around the "tree" and not elsewhere.

What do you guys think?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

YourNoob said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments.
> I may be changing the filter soon to something less strong possibly to an eheim 2211 or 2213.
> At first, I thought running a filter like an XP2(rated for 75 gals) would be very good for livestock that are sensitive to nitrates but cleaning the filter last night made me think otherwise.
> 
> ...


Filters don't remove nitrates. Shrimps don't like strong currents either.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry, i meant convert the ammonia into nitrate. 
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

How strong was your flow? Shrimps don't like strong currents, my 2213 at full blast seems okay though. You can also cut holes in your spraybar to give it less of a strong output.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

They all come out, swim a lot more, and explore the tank.

Im contemplating if I should buy the replacement flow adjustor for the Filstar xp 2 or just head out and get a new eheim 2211 or 2213. This filter is about 7 years old already, and the motor/tubings is full of mulm but it is still running decently.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

*Update!*

I got the 2213 and turned down the flow on the double taps almost to halfway.
The shrimp are much more active now, so much to where a feeding frenzy becomes something of a show. Im also welcoming a newly berried SS female(one in the picture) and she is one feisty mother when it comes to feeding.

Also introducing DIY Co2 but removing it one hour before lights out everyday to ensure the plants/moss utilize the rest of the Co2 before the photoperiod is over. So far all the shrimp are doing fine with the Co2. Flame moss is starting to perk up and is taking shape... just the way I intended it to be.


----------

